# Albino Bombina



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

I have been offered some albino Bombina.

They are being sold to me as Bombina orientalis but any research I have done suggests that albino orientalis never survive long and therefore these must be albino Bombina variegata.

But then a google image search for Albino orientalis shows up loads of pictures of white Bombina sp.

Needless to say I am confused :bash:

I am picking them up on Saturday so I will post pictures then......


----------



## pigeon (Aug 26, 2007)

They are Bombina variegata.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Never heard of albino orientalis. I have seen the albino variegata and to my mind they dont look as nice as the ordinary coloured ones.


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. Is it true that albino B. orientalis never make it to adulthood?

here is a pic of one of the toads.


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

colinm said:


> I have seen the albino variegata and to my mind they dont look as nice as the ordinary coloured ones.


I would tend to agree, that is why, when I buy a mutation, I always like to have normal examples too.

I do like unusual animals though so these are right up my street


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

They look different to the albino variegata that I have seen. Have you any belly shots? as to their lifespan I wouldn`t know.


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

None of the belly but I will post on Saturday when I pick them up.. I just have this other one


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

Collected these guys on Saturday. They have a lot of growing to do. I bought some fruit flies which are just small enough for them to fit in their mouths. I also bought some springtails which they are snapping at.

Here is a picture of one of the bellies. I think it is Veriegata. You can see the black mass of fruit flies in the tummy because of the white skin which is awesome 

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f302/killianmclochlainn/Mobile Uploads/image_zps5bb38ae4.jpg


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Those are indeed B.variegata as Tony already confirmed, there are plenty of albino variegata available in Europe and the USA but here they remain rare in private collections. I keep the plain old nominate species, B.v.variegata, and like many fellow hobbyists on here, the vastly underrated B.orientalis.

I bred somewhere in the region of 1600+ B.orientalis over the course of this summer, and in one of the last spawnings 2 albino looking tadpoles appeared - 1 perished but the other has it's hind legs and is doing well thus far. Although I have pictures on Facebook of the tadpole that deceased, I don't have the know how to post a picture on here from my iPhone. Good luck with them, in my experience they have slower growth rates than orientalis but nevertheless they'll be taking 3rd crickets etc before you know it.


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Alex M said:


> Those are indeed B.variegata as Tony already confirmed, there are plenty of albino variegata available in Europe and the USA but here they remain rare in private collections. I keep the plain old nominate species, B.v.variegata, and like many fellow hobbyists on here, the vastly underrated B.orientalis.
> 
> I bred somewhere in the region of 1600+ B.orientalis over the course of this summer, and in one of the last spawnings 2 albino looking tadpoles appeared - 1 perished but the other has it's hind legs and is doing well thus far. Although I have pictures on Facebook of the tadpole that deceased, I don't have the know how to post a picture on here from my iPhone. Good luck with them, in my experience they have slower growth rates than orientalis but nevertheless they'll be taking 3rd crickets etc before you know it.


That's a lot of B.orientais, what did you do with all of them?

Stuart


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Stupot1610 said:


> That's a lot of B.orientais, what did you do with all of them?
> 
> Stuart



I sold them for £300 each, bought a football club and am currently on my own private yacht somewhere in the Indian Ocean drinking champagne out of a pair of cowboy boots.


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

You'd need a rest on a yacht in the ocean after rearing all the fruit flies to feed 1600 frogs!

I gave up rearing tadpoles from my orientalis as nobody seemed interested in buying the youngsters. I have put fish back in with the adults to eat the spawn as it appears.


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

Alex M said:


> I sold them for £300 each, bought a football club and am currently on my own private yacht somewhere in the Indian Ocean drinking champagne out of a pair of cowboy boots.


Sometimes I think about how much I paid for some of my animals, then multiply it by the amount of young I produce from them. If I could get buyers for them all at the price I paid Id race you in my yacht 

Cheers for the info. Id be very interested to see the albino orientalis. You should be able to post a link to the facebook photo on here. just put the URL inside **here** [/IMG ]

Good luck with it :)


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

that's a definite variegata. spiting image from the ones in my group. 

where did you get it from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

They came from Hamm I believe. I got them in a petshop in the south of Ireland.

They have doubled in size now, feasting on fruitflies and pinhead crickets.

I'll add some up to date pictures later.

Unfortunately one died, it would not eat and wasted away. I hope I get at least one pair to maturity.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

creepycrawlies said:


> They came from Hamm I believe. I got them in a petshop in the south of Ireland.
> 
> They have doubled in size now, feasting on fruitflies and pinhead crickets.
> 
> ...


I had one that did the same, got thin-ish and passed.

my others are now on small crickets, to give you a size representative. The heterozygous animals are around 1.5 times the size however, so they are slow growing. 

be careful as one strain of albino veriegata is infertile and can only be bred from hets, i'm lucky enough to have the fertile strain.

were they expensive?


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

I did not know that! Is there anyway of telling the difference?

Are they fertile if crossed with normals?

I think I paid €30 each


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

creepycrawlies said:


> I did not know that! Is there anyway of telling the difference?
> 
> Are they fertile if crossed with normals?
> 
> I think I paid €30 each


thats a good price! 

they are not fertile whatsoever I believe. I would cross them with normals anyway, albino x albino in some animals can cause issues. look at boas.


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

Shoot! Hopefully mine will prove to be the fertile strain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

Some update pictures of the much bigger albino Bombina veriegata. Been feeding them as much as they will eat. They are significantly bigger now. 

They will take fruitflies, crickets and bloodworm.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

